# Creepy Tom Nook taxidermy



## Jeremy (May 24, 2013)

I want to apologize in advance but I thought this was hilarious.  This is a real tanuki, but they botched the taxidermy of it (probably on purpose). 








source http://io9.com/the-worlds-most-awkward-taxidermy-509470092


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

Taxidermy always freaked me out :/


----------



## Caius (May 25, 2013)

Oh man I love messed up taxidermy.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 26, 2013)

That Tanuki's face.

It looks like it's discovered the dark side of the internet.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

ITS SO CHUBBY <3 /O\


----------



## Cottonball (May 26, 2013)

Bahaha so funny!


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

The Lion King picture made me lose it. That poor, poor cat. Haha!


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

Oh my lord that taxidermy is even more terrifying


----------



## Roknar (May 28, 2013)

Taxidermy is pretty disgusting... Such a grotesque idea. :/


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

Lol regular taxedermy is strange enough.


----------



## Nooblord (May 29, 2013)

Reminds me of a TV on the Radio music video.

On a side-note: Who you gonna call?~ Chuck Testa!~


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 30, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> I want to apologize in advance but I thought this was hilarious.  This is a real tanuki, but they botched the taxidermy of it (probably on purpose).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

This was both very terrifying, and hilarious. I must say though, my favorite was suprised owl. *


----------

